# the off season.



## quick draw mcgraw 15 (Feb 15, 2010)

ok so im having a real trouble passing the time of the off season, i know im not the only one out there that is having this problem, i have tried and tried to keep myself busy, by fishing, practicing calling, painting deke's etc.. who else has the goose fever has bad as me??... lol


----------



## KingFisher89 (Feb 22, 2007)

I took up turkey hunting a few years back to help pass the time


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

young one you got a long time for that ..turkey hunting is way better


----------



## SmallieNut (May 27, 2007)

Go fish..at least you can see some ducks that way!


----------



## goose commander (May 11, 2010)

work on ur rig, put a little research into a trip some place u want to go...now u got ur license!... and find those fish u owe me a walleye trip...lol


----------



## quick draw mcgraw 15 (Feb 15, 2010)

haha thanks goose. we deff working on the fish, think we are heading out tomorrow to find them. well ima try to put u on some walleye's but will u settle for panfish? lol


----------



## goose commander (May 11, 2010)

u know it buddy. se u and ur dad soon! tell balk ei said hello


----------



## goose commander (May 11, 2010)

sorry fat fingers and poor typing ability. tell blake i said hello


----------



## quick draw mcgraw 15 (Feb 15, 2010)

haha sorry i dont speak goose...lol yeah he says hello back. and yes we will see u soon


----------



## big_fish (Dec 21, 2004)

I'm with you I joined DU and we had a dinner so that helped me pass time I'm also training a retriever so that soaks up a bit of time but everytime I see a pair overhead I get excited and ready to go cant wait


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

quick draw mcgraw 15 said:


> ok so im having a real trouble passing the time of the off season, i know im not the only one out there that is having this problem, i have tried and tried to keep myself busy, by fishing, practicing calling, painting deke's etc.. who else has the goose fever has bad as me??... lol


I hear ya brother, its hard for me as soon as march comes, we see more birds then than all season, right now i been sittin on the lake catchin flathead and thinkin of places where to set up for the next season, also been doing some trapping for my landowners got to keep them in mind all season long not just huntin season! o yea and i put new reeds in al my calls and breakin them in


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

Hey ducky, you get that egyptian goose mount back yet? Interested in seeing how it came out


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

bar head, no not yet, the taxidermist said august, ill post pics up as soon as i get it.


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

ducky152000 said:


> bar head, no not yet, the taxidermist said august, ill post pics up as soon as i get it.


that's right...I had another buddy that shot an egyptian goose. Can't wait to see the pics. What position did you get it mounted in? Regardless of position I'm sure it will look good!!!


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

got on a flying side to side so you can realy see the awesome silver color on its wings, the color on the wings was alot cooler looking than on the underside of the bird so i got it done that way.


----------



## quick draw mcgraw 15 (Feb 15, 2010)

the season is just around the corner!!!!!!


----------

